# Hey Logitech!!! Nachfolger G13



## TigerFuchs (9. August 2015)

Hey Logitech Team,

wie lange müssen wir noch auf einen Nachfolger des G13 mit mechanischen Tasten warten???

Sorry Leute, ich weiß ist kein ideales Thema für das Forum hier, aber irgendwo muss man ja mal seinen Frust ablassen. Ich habe so gehofft, dass Logitech die Gamescom nutzt um den Nachfolger vom G13 vorstellt und was ist nur eine "Lenkrad" 
Die haben doch für das Orion Spark eigene mechanische Schalter entwickelt, würde doch Sinn machen die in mehr als nur ein Keyboard zu packen, oder? 

Vielleicht finde ich ja ein paar Unterstützer.


----------



## AlphagreenXD (9. August 2015)

Hey,

Schau dir doch mal das hier an: 

Razer Orbweaver mechanisches Gaming Keypad: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r 

hat Mechanische Tasten und bietet sogar einen höheren Komfort als das Logitech G13. (Hatte beide schon in der Hand) Erscheint bald übrigens auch in einer RGB (Chroma) Variante, falls es dich interessiert.

Alpha


----------



## TigerFuchs (12. August 2015)

Ich kenne den Orbweaver....Bin leider kein so großer Razer Fan...deswegen würde ich mich freuen wenn Logitech nachzieht.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. August 2015)

Interessante Frage.   Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass alle Konkurrenzprodukte deutlich schlechter sind als das G13,   aber diese Rubberdome-Tasten gehen wirklich nicht.   Insbesondere, da man sie ja selten perfekt gerade bewegt, sondern immer leicht verkantet,  wobei sie sich ziemlich schwerfällig bewegen. 

Habe selbst seit mehreren Jahren eins hier liegen.


----------



## TigerFuchs (12. August 2015)

Stryke ich gebe dir recht, perfekt sind die Tasten nicht, aber ich finde es halt viel ergonomischer UND Du kannst alle Tasten frei programmieren, was bei vielen Games wirklich angenehm ist. 

Aber ein 400€ Lenkrad hat wohl Priorität bei Logitech...


----------



## JackA (18. August 2015)

hol dir doch einfach ne kleine Mecha wie die Poker 3


----------



## Stryke7 (18. August 2015)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> hol dir doch einfach ne kleine Mecha wie die Poker 3



Ähm ...  das ist ein vollkommen anderes Gerät?


----------



## TigerFuchs (19. August 2015)

Wenn es einfach damit getan wäre sich eine mechanische Tastatur zu kaufen....


----------



## BenRo (22. August 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ähm ...  das ist ein vollkommen anderes Gerät?



Ach quatsch, einfach um 90° drehen, fertig. 
Die Tasten sind ja programmierbar.


----------



## JackA (24. August 2015)

Exaktomundo


----------



## Katharsas (14. Januar 2018)

+1, und Happy 2018!


----------



## Farning (21. März 2018)

Hier tut sich immer noch nichts. Mittlerweile gibt es das G13 gar nicht mehr zu kaufen, bzw. zu Mondpreisen.
Was mach ich falls meins mal den Geist aufgibt? OMFG!

@PCGH fühlt Logitech doch mal bitte journalistisch auf den Zahn warum hier nichts mehr geht. Unrentabel? Zu wenig Absatz? Keine Nachfrage?


----------



## JackA (22. März 2018)

Bisschen Eigeninitiative beim Suchen könntet ihr schon zeigen:
AULA Excalibur Master Einhand-Gaming-Tastatur Abnehmbare Handstutze RGB-Hintergrundbeleuchtung Ergonomische Gamer-Tastatur: Amazon.de: Games
KKmoon Delux T9 Pro Professionelle One: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Katharsas (30. April 2018)

Der (analog auslesbare, im Gegensatz zum Razer Kram) Analogstick ist doch eines der Hauptmerkmale des G13?!
Und ich glaube fast, ich hab in meinem Leben noch kein hässlicheres Tastending gesehen, als dieses AULA Excalibur.

Aber hey, es hat GERADE Tastenreihen, Fortschritt! Vlt. kommt man ja sogar noch irgendwann darauf, dass die Finger der durschnittlichen Person unterschiedlich lang sind, und passt die Reihen dementsprechend an (siehe ErgoDox EZ: An Incredible Mechanical Ergonomic Keyboard)? Das wäre ja kaum zu fassen! In was für einer Geschwindigkeit die Innovation hier voranschreitet, ist ja unglaublich.


----------

